# Roy Cornelius Smith



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Like goosebumps?
Try this one on!
(Attention: Peter Gelb!!!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Like goosebumps?
> Try this one on!
> (Attention: Peter Gelb!!!)


I was expecting a long lost voice, you discovered a new one :tiphat:


----------

